# Ariens Drive Issue



## SnowThrower (Feb 15, 2013)

I have an Ariens 1028 (model 924116) that seems to have drive troubles in low gear or in reverse. Basically, in low gear or when in reverse, the drive doesn't always engage. When it does, it's sometimes a little jumpy (engages, then doesn't). I have no trouble at all in higher gears where it engages and doesn't show any signs of weakness.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If it is onlynin low gear or reverse check the bushings that the friction wheel shaft rides on. One side may be good but when you change gears and slide the friction disc over that bushing may be worn.there is some play somewhere in the drive system somewhere.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

+1 on what td7551 said 
there is definitely play some where in the linkage causing the friction dick to drift near center in 1st gear and reverse. Check for worn parts, or enlarged holes where pins go through. 

Carl


----------



## SnowThrower (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll check it out.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The other thing you can do is tighten up the adjustments for the traction drive lever. See your manual for proper adjustment process. It could just be that since the lower gears are used more the metal wheel is slightly worn or bent and the center part is just a hair further away. The other problem you might have is grease or oil on the rubber wheel and metal disc toward the center. While you have it apart clean it up with some gas on a rag or some brake cleaner or something. Before you do that it might be a good time to grease everything in there while you have it apart.

Page 25 of the manual: Traction Drive Clutch Adjustment
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/024941E_ENG.pdf


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had this identical issue on my previous brand new Husky. Obviously nothing was wore out, seeing it was brand new, it was just out of adjustment. I adjusted the spring engagement linkage so it put a bit more pressure between the friction disk and rubber wheel. The dealer I bought it from never set it up correctly before I took delivery.


----------

